# Born Friday while I was at work



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to try to upload pics. Hopefully, it will work. Pikachu was born June 1, 2012 - while I was at work. Mom had no signs of labor the day before. She wasn't due until today. She made my life much easier 










[


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!  And that dog in the back...SO stinkin' cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! congrats!!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

So beautiful! Good job, momma goat! Does the kid have a name yet?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's stunning! Look at those markings!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the colors! Very cute! Doeling or Buckling?? Congrats either way!


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2012)

His name is Pikachu. I didn't milk her left side last night because it looked pretty even with the right side (which he nurses on) so I'm hoping that means he nursing from both sides now and not that she's drying up?


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

What sweet surprise!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very pretty, love the coloring! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> His name is Pikachu. I didn't milk her left side last night because it looked pretty even with the right side (which he nurses on) so I'm hoping that means he nursing from both sides now and not that she's drying up?


 You are going to have to watch the udder on that side ....you should teach the kid both sides.. so he will learn.... see if her teat plug is out on that side... if it is not .... he hasn't sucked from it yet.... :wink:


----------

